

JustType - simple text editor, inspired from DarkCopy - Veera
http://veerasundar.com/app/justtype/

======
shaunxcode
seems to have issues when you are at the bottom of the doc and press enter and
continue typing i.e it is not "auto" scrolling to the bottom of the text area
so you can't see what you are typing. (ffox 3.5.12 on os x 10.5.8)

~~~
Veera
fixed it. Please check now. :)

